# Weekly competition 2007-32 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM)



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2007)

Let's consider this the 1st practise competition before the World Championship:

*2x2x2*
*1. *D2 B U' R F' U' F L' F L D2 B2 U2 F D R2 U2 F' L2 F U B2 U' B' L'
*2. *D2 F R' F R D' L U2 R D' L D F L D F U' R' B D2 B' D B' L' B
*3. *F L' F' D B D2 R F U2 B2 D R F' L' D L F R B' L' U L2 F' L' U'
*4. *F' U R D2 L U F' R' D2 L2 D' L2 U L U2 B D F D' R2 U F D2 F D'
*5. *D F L D R D L' F' R2 U F L D2 F' L' B2 U' F L2 F R D2 F' L' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' B2 L R' F D2 U' F D' U' L' R B U2 B2 L' R' D' F R' F U' F2 U B'
*2. *F L B2 R F' D' U' L D2 U' B R2 D2 L' B F' L F2 R U2 F2 D' L R' U'
*3. *R2 U' B2 F D' B F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B' R2 U2 B' F R U2 L2 R B' R B' F' R
*4. *F' L B F' L' R2 F' U2 L' B F D' U B2 F2 R2 B L' F2 L' D B2 D2 U R'
*5. *B2 D F' L R2 U B L' U' L R' D' B' F2 D' B D U R' D2 U2 B D2 U2 L

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D2 U' B2 D U' L' B' F' L' R2 D' L U2 F U L B F' U' L2 B F D' R
*2. *D F2 L B U' L' B L' R' F L R' B2 L' R2 D B' F R' D' U' L' F' D2 U'
*3. *B' F2 U' L B2 L U L2 R' F' D2 U B F2 L' R' F' L2 B F' R' B' F L' U'
*4. *L R2 F U B F2 D2 B' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L U F L2 R2 D' U' B D U2 B
*5. *B U2 R' F2 L' R2 U2 L R2 D' U' F D' R F' U' B F' D' U2 F2 L R B2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 f u' R2 B L D u2 U2 f U2 r2 R2 D B2 r' D u U' L2 r R' B2 D U2 B' r D' U F' U' B u' f D' u' f2 F2 r R2
*2. *B' f' D' F2 L r2 D F' D' U f' u2 F U' L f L r R' B2 f' F' L D' U' R B2 F2 U' R' D' u U' R2 B2 F D r' U L
*3. *L r R B' F2 R2 U r2 R' D2 B F u r2 f' L2 U B' f2 F' D' L' B u' L D' u' U' L' r2 B f2 F L' r' D F2 L' F R2
*4. *f D u U' L2 U2 r' f2 L' r R' U2 F2 u' r' R' D F R D' u' U r R2 B2 u2 B2 f' F R u B2 F R2 D2 U B2 U2 L2 r'
*5. *B D2 L r' R' u L2 D2 F L D U' L2 F' R' D f2 r u' f' D' u' B F' D2 U R' f' U F L' f L' R f r' R2 D2 B2 f

*5x5x5*
*1. *f' r' R D' F L2 D' L D2 U2 f D' d2 L' r2 R2 U2 B2 b f2 R' B' b' f' F' D2 U' B d2 b2 R2 F2 L2 l' r2 R2 u2 R2 U2 R B2 b' f2 F l' D r2 f' r F2 R U2 b2 L R' B2 d2 b f2 l2
*2. *u2 l2 B' D d' l R' F2 L' l' B l' D d2 B2 r2 R2 d L' b2 r' U l' B' b' D f2 F2 u2 R' U2 l2 R' u2 B' b f2 D B2 f' D b' R' d' B2 b2 f F2 l D2 d2 U' L r D' B u' r D' U'
*3. *r2 D2 r D R2 B b2 F' l r F r B' f u2 r2 f F' L2 F' U' l2 r' R' B' r D2 u L2 d2 R2 u l2 B' F' r2 f2 L' D d' U2 r2 U' b2 F2 U2 l2 r B2 b2 f' l' b2 F L l' F u' L r
*4. *l r R2 B2 U f2 D2 d2 r f' R2 d r' U2 F d U2 F' r R2 B2 f2 D2 d u2 L2 u' f F d' B' U' B' L2 D' u U r2 B l' u U2 l2 R2 f' d' f' U L2 l' b' D' f' D2 U R' U l' b' u'
*5. *L' r R D u' l' d R' F2 D2 d B2 d B' b2 f' F2 D d' u' B' F l2 d u2 F2 R2 d L2 l2 R2 D' l U2 L2 f2 u B2 l2 d' B' r' D' L2 l' r2 B b2 R' b2 f' D' l' U' L' l r B' b2 F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L B2 R U2 R' U R F' D F' R' F' R' F R F' D2 L D2 B R F' D2 B2
*2. *F2 U B2 L' F D2 B' L D' B' U B2 L2 F U' B D2 F D' L B' U' F' D B

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 L2 U' B L R2 D2 U L R' U' F' R D2 B F2 R D R F2 L D' L' R2
*2. *B2 L' B' U2 R2 B' D2 F' D U2 B F' L U' L U' L' R U' B2 D B' F' L' D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *u2 R B' f F u f F2 D2 U L2 r2 R2 u r2 F2 L R' D' F' L D U F D' r D r u' L' F U B L B2 f' u' f' R F'
*2. *D2 u2 U f2 F' r' f' D' L' R U' f R U' B2 f R B2 f' D' u2 U' B' u B2 f2 F' u' B2 R' B L2 r R' B' f2 F2 D2 L F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *d2 l2 D R2 d u2 U' L' B r2 F2 D2 R2 d2 b F l2 R2 F2 u' U2 l' R' b' f R' F' L2 d' L l2 r' B2 D2 l R' D2 d l d u b2 d u' U' b' f F2 u2 b l R' D U' r' f' u2 F' l' r2
*2. *b D2 F2 d l r B' R' B' d2 r' D U2 l R u' B b2 f d2 U R b' U2 F' L' l d l r' F' L' b' r b' f2 F D' d2 u2 U2 f2 F l b2 r' D u2 U' r2 d L' B F' L' F L' l r R

*Square-1*
*1. *-3,-4 / 0,6 / 3,3 / 0,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 3,1 / 0,3 / 6,0 / -2,0 / 1,4 / -1,2 / 6,0 / 0,2 / -2,0 / 0,5 / 3,1 /
*2. *-2,3 / 0,-1 / 6,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / -2,3 / 0,5 / -4,0 / -2,0 / -2,0 / -2,0 / 4,0 / 0,5 / 4,4 / -4,0 / 0,1 / -5,0 / 0,5 / 0,2
*3. *0,2 / 0,-2 / 6,0 / 6,3 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 6,5 / 6,1 / 5,0 / 6,2 / 6,4 / 0,5 / 0,5 / 6,3 / -5,0 / 0,1 / 2,2
*4. *4,-4 / 0,-3 / -3,3 / 0,3 / 6,1 / 6,0 / 0,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 6,0 / 2,4 / 0,4 / -4,2 / 0,4 / -4,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 2,0
*5. *0,5 / -2,-3 / -3,0 / -3,0 / -2,3 / 6,0 / 6,0 / -4,0 / -4,3 / 1,0 / -5,5 / -5,4 / -1,4 / 4,0 / -2,2 / 4,2 /

*Magic *(Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx *(If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....)
*1. *c F4 A2 B b3 f4 D a2 c4 e2 d2 c3 a4 e f2 C3 F4 E3 f3 e2 f D4 A a2 c4 F2 E4 D4 b a4 e4 B b4 c4 f e B3 F f4 C4 B2 e d4 f2 e4 C4 e4 d2 c a4 f2 a2 f3 b3 c2 d2 B A4 c3 d4
*2. *e4 f2 D4 a2 e2 a3 b D4 d e4 a3 c E3 D4 F B4 e3 a2 c4 e4 a c2 a e3 f4 a e3 a4 b3 D4 c2 f4 D4 c3 e3 a2 d2 F4 c4 f2 b2 D e4 d4 a4 e3 a2 f2 C4 a3 d3 f2 e2 a3 c d2 f b2 e2 B2
*3. *f4 C b4 d4 c2 a d4 e C4 a4 e B a3 f e4 a3 e3 B d3 a f2 D3 a3 f3 a2 f C3 E b3 d4 F2 f b3 c2 b2 D e3 d2 c E D4 b3 d4 f a2 e4 f4 e2 a2 b3 a3 d2 e3 f2 D2 E3 d4 f a3 e4
*4. *E3 c b3 D A e3 d2 f3 b2 a3 f3 D3 A3 e4 B c4 E3 A2 d F4 E3 d4 B4 D C2 f2 C2 E4 D3 b3 a3 f3 b4 d e C4 f e2 d3 f4 a2 b D E2 c3 e a4 e f D4 c4 f3 D4 E3 d2 a3 c3 a3 c4 e2
*5. *e4 a2 c3 E3 D4 A4 a4 e4 C4 c3 F3 e4 B4 d2 f3 D2 C2 a2 f2 b3 D a f2 D4 E4 b3 c4 d3 c4 b2 e3 B F4 c2 f4 a4 f D4 d4 e2 C A C2 e3 B2 E e3 f4 C3 f C2 F2 a2 e3 B3 E3 c3 b2 D e3

*PyraMinx *(If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r b' L' B' R U' B' U L' B L B L R' B' L' B R U 
*2. *r b' u' B L' R B R' U' R B' L' R U R B' R B' R' B' 
*3. *l b u L' B R L U B U B U B U' L B L' R B R' 
*4. *l' r' b' R L R U B U L' R' U' B L U R' B L' B' L' 
*5. *l r L' R' U B' R B R' L U R' B U R' U' B U' B R 

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L2 D2 U2 B' D' U2 L' R' F2 D L2 R2 D U R' F' L2 D2 F2 L' B R D2 L D2 U B2 F L2 D' U B R' D2 U' F2 L' B F L' R' B' F' R2 (45 moves original)
L' D2 U2 L' U' B2 U B' L2 D B' R U' B' F' L2 B L (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

I will not have time to update the results untill this weekend. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 18, 2007)

2x2x2:
Average: 8.25
Times: (6.25) (10.28) 9.11 8.93 6.71

The last solve made it a good average.

3x3x3
Average: 15.03
Times: 14.29 (16.13) 15.09 15.71 (12.81)

The last one was too easy. The first three F2L pairs were built automatically or were a R U R' set and I just had to slot them in...

3x3x3 OH
Average: 35.90
Times: 36.90 (37.09) 36.76 (33.85) 34.02

Very nice... I'm staying in shape...

4x4x4
Average: 170.75 = 2:50.75
Times: (3:13.79) 2:45.73 2:50.34 2:56.18 (2:29.79)

Good solves for me


----------



## Erik (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't say that Arnaud, you'll make me nervous! :S 
Did you get back home without being pulled over again yesterday? 

Erik Akkersdijk
Main:
2x2: (5.05), 4.58, (3.55), 4.19, 3.56 => 4.11 boooring
3x3: (14.77), 13.75, 14.43, (10.06), 12.08=> 13.42 not too good but got better at the end 
OH: 25.90, (28.81), 27.34, 24.50, (21.69)=>25.91 the 21 was lucky
4x4: 56.52(P), (65.93) (P), (51.72)(P), 59.65(O), 58.33(OP)=>58.17 I did the wrong PLL on the 60+
5x5: 1:53.31, (1:55.84), 1:54.84, (1:48.72), 1:51.06=> 1:53.07 ...
Other: 
Sq-1: 29.21, 45.36, 45.53, (45.55), (28.75)=>40.03 the first 29 was a bit lucky and the 28 was a very very easy EP
Pyraminx: 11.52, (9.91), 10.88, (14.55), 12.34=>11.58, good 
BLD:
2x2a: 41.08
2x2b: 27.59 
3x3a: DNF (TuRBo)
3x3b: DNF...
4x4a: DNF why!!???????? why!!!!!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 18, 2007)

2x2x2: 10.06
10.12 10.15 9.91 (DNF) (9.13)

3x3x3: 23.88
23.51 23.12 25.01 (25.60) (21.37)

4x4x4: 1:38.84
(1:45.60) 1:43.14 1:37.81 1:35.59 (1:33.16)

5x5x5: 2:13.95
(2:19.57) (2:10.93) 2:12.81 2:14.61 2:14.44


----------



## Jack (Sep 18, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 7.19
Times: (6.31), (10.31), 6.96, 6.96, 7.66

3x3x3
Average: 19.44
Times: 19.16, (24.45), 17.40, 21.75, (16.84)

3x3x3 OH
Average: 31.67
Times: (27.69), 31.91, 32.52, 30.59, (34.55)

Even though I just got a new DIY, I used my older cube because my DIY is too loose for OH.

4x4x4
Average: 1:23.45
Times: 1:21.52, 1:24.18, 1:24.65 O, (1:29.55 O), (1:21.44)

All under 1:30! With a sprained finger, too.

5x5x5
Average: 3:14.77
Times: (3:21.06), (2:59.71), 3:15.31, 3:08.19, 3:20.80

These were so bad because of my sprained finger, and it is very painful to solve. I should probably stop cubing until it feels better...

Square-1
Average: 56.53
Times: (1:10.90), 1:05.63, (47.47), 52.56, 51.41

Sub 1 minute! Parities on second and third solve.

Fewest Moves
34 moves
F2L: F' U R L2 D U2 R2 L' D2 L F' L2 D F
COLL: z y2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U'
PLL: L' U F' B L2 F B' U L2 U

I found a really good 14 move F2L, but the LL kind of killed it... (it could have been 25 moves with a PLL skip)!

BLD

2x2x2: 58.86
2x2x2: DNF (1:10.83)

3x3x3: 4:49.15
3x3x3: DNF


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 19, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2: 7.80
7.88, (7.22), (8.31), 7.65, 7.86

good

3x3x3: 18.67
(15.00), 17.96, 18.00, (21.36), 19.88

good.

3x3x3 OH: 51.53
51.50, (48.41), 50.66, 52.43, (59.47)

4x4x4: 1:17.75
1:15.52, 1:13.68, (1:12.68), (1:25.96 O), 1:24.40 P

good.

5x5x5: 2:17.40
2:27.49, (2:09.63), (2:31.35), 2:13.25, 2:11.45

i thought the avg was killed after the first 3.

Square-1: 1:17.91
1:06.76, (1:00.26), 1:21.50, (1:57.02), 1:25.48

Pyraminx: 15.60
13.96, (19.53), 16.94, (11.38), 15.91

ugh.. I hate those tips.


----------



## Karthik (Sep 20, 2007)

Karthik Puthraya
3x3x3:
26.92, 23.73, (28.10), 25.57, (19.45)
Average: 25.41 !!
New PB!I dont know how I got that 19.45.It wasnt a lucky case.


3x3x3 OH:
57.57, (66.68), (42.23), 59.16, 51.71
Average: 56.15 

4x4x4169.78), 147.59, 159.71, (140.65), 148.17
Average: 151.82 


3x3x3 BLD
a.DNF- 6 min 28.32 secs
Screwed up a setup move.
b.6 min 40.56 secs
I have to improve my memorization.


----------



## dbeyer (Sep 20, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Let's consider this the 1st practise competition before the World Championship:



I'd have to say this is really one of my first practices before the competition ... 
4x4 BLD
S1. Sweet ... 13:37 

5x5 BLD
S1. DNF <-- evil cube rotation
S2. DNF <-- stupid dog barking so annoying


----------



## joey (Sep 20, 2007)

*3x3:* (21.97) (18.77) 20.83 19.97 21.33 *Average:* 20.71
Meh, just ok! On the 21s, they were new OLLs, I've only just learnt.

*2x2:* 10.11 7.11 9.13 (6.63) (11.02) *Average:* 8.78
Sub9, thats good enough for me!

*2x2 BLD:* 27.81 31.77 *Best:* 27.81
Sub30! Execution is hard, cos its hard to turn fast!


----------



## clement (Sep 20, 2007)

2x2x2 : 14.28, 10.97, (17.18), (8.38), 12.53. Average : 12.60

3x3x3 : (15.25), 17.28, 20.72, (25.00), 19.50. Average : 19.17

3x3x3 One Handed : 43.88, 38.59, (51.80), (35.55), 47.68. Average : 43.38

4x4x4 : (1:34.81), 1:32.19, 1:29.91, (1:24.36), 1:30.27. Average : 1:30.79

5x5x5 : 2:59.58, (2:28.34), 3:02.84, (3:09.93), 2:46.11. Average : 2:56.18

2x2x2 Blindfolded : 43.65, 47.84. Best : 43.65

3x3x3 Blindfolded : 2:14.52, 3:09.56. Best : 2:14.52

4x4x4 Blindfolded : DNF, DNF. Best : DNF

Square-1 : 1:05.27, 1:10.69, 1:29.25, (2:15.34), (1:01.40). Average : 1:15.07

PyraMinx : 24.40, 20.33, (10.18), (42.34), 14.86. Average : 19.86

Fewest Moves : x R B2 F2 R' U F2 B2 U R' F2 R' F' B2 L B' U2 L' U2 L U L F' L' F B' D' F' D B D' F D' R F B' D2 F' B R D2 R'. Nbr of moves : 41


----------



## Lofty (Sep 20, 2007)

Brian Loftus
2x2x2: (9.17) 12.13 14.24 15.23 (16.10) = 13.87
3x3x3: 30.97 (26.48) 31.07 26.68 (38.98) = 29.57
3x3x3 OH: (35.79) (30.03) 33.75 33.27 34.19 = 33.74
4x4x4: (2:20.94) 2:35.34 2:45.70 (2:55.34) 2:46.16 = 2:42.4
I hadn't really warmed up too much before this... but right before getting this 3x3x3 average I got a 17.56 my new pb... seems like it didn't mean I was warmed up...But I do not like how close my OH and regular solves are, they should have been closer.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 20, 2007)

Good to see you found the forum Clément! I just posted your previous times.

You got some nice times (4x4x4, 2x2x2_bf), but most of your times have been better. What happened?

Did you get close on the 4x4x4_bf?


----------



## clement (Sep 21, 2007)

I did not have time to practice the cubes before doing the competition, I used my 4x4 for the 2x2 (2x2_bfd was very difficult because of that), I used your 5x5  (5 stickers were off), and my pyraminx just sucks !

Anyway, one of my 4x4 bld was totally messed up, for the other, just 4 centers were wrong


----------



## rafal (Sep 21, 2007)

Rafal Guzewicz

*3x3x3*
Average: 21.67
Times: 21.20, 21.14, (24.03), 22.68, (21.09)
*3x3x3 OH*
Average: 42.41
Times: (36.82), 43.72, 40.12, (57.54), 43.38
*4x4x4*
Average: 1:21.54
Times: 1:19.72, 1:21.38, 1:23.52, (1:01.65), (1:24.49)
*5x5x5*
Average: 2:16.08
Times: 2:11.64, (2:19.82), 2:19.49, 2:17.11, (2:05.21)
*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 1:53.20
Times: 1:53.20, DNF
*4x4x4 BLD*
Best: 8:26.73
Times: 8:26.73, DNF
*5x5x5 BLD*
Best: 24:41.27
Times: 24:41.27, DNF


----------



## tim (Sep 21, 2007)

Tim Habermaas

*3x3x3*
Average: 24.69
21.69 27.70 (28.23) 24.69 (20.99)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2007)

rafal said:


> Rafal Guzewicz
> *4x4x4 BLD*
> Best: 8:26.73
> Times: 8:26.73, DNF
> ...



Obviously, my days of winning these events by default are over. Oh, well.  I seriously doubt I'll ever be good enough to win these against any real competitor. But I'll keep trying to get better. My secret weapon is that I'm persistent.

Great times, Rafal!

It's looking like the big cube BLD competitions are really coming into their own now. Everyone's learning it. It's a very cool thing.


----------



## Worms (Sep 21, 2007)

My times:

3x3
1. 23.04
2. (20.79)
3. 24.06
4. (25.36)
5. 22.55
Average-5: 23.216''

2x2
1. (5.96)
2. 7.20
3. 7.82
4. (8.14)
5. 7.01
Average-5: 7,343''


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2007)

Mike Hughey
2x2 Average: 14.23
Times: 17.29, 13.50, (9.34), (18.51), 11.90
Blech.

3x3 Average: 34.54
Times: 33.30, 36.55, (37.84), (31.41), 33.77
This is more typical of my new times. Last week was lucky.

3x3 OH Average: 1:09.74
Times: 1:13.55, 1:09.20, 1:06.48, (47.81), (1:14.48)
Okay - that was nice! The 47 second one was lucky - an OLL skip - really helpful for me in OH.

4x4 Average: 2:17.71
Times: 2:23.84 P, (2:50.28 P), 2:12.69, (2:11.22 O), 2:16.61 O
Very good for me. All the improvement was in edge-matching, though.

5x5 Average: 3:46.57
Times: (4:01.72), 3:43.41, 3:51.17, 3:45.12, (3:37.59)
The 3:37.59 was a 3:35.59 with +2 penalty.

2x2 BLD Best: 1:06.22
2x2 BLD a: 1:06.22
2x2 BLD b: 1:10.14

3x3 BLD Best: 3:39.50
3x3 BLD a: 3:39.50
3x3 BLD b: DNF (4:06.28)
I warmed up with 3 times better than 3:30, and then got this. 

4x4 BLD Best: 27:05.94
4x4 BLD a: 27:05.94 (mem. 13:18)
4x4 BLD b: DNF (28:31.35, mem. 14:28)
The DNF was 2 pairs of centers swapped. The other one was my best time yet. (I think I've solved 12 so far, out of about 22 attempts in my life.)

5x5 BLD Best: DNF
5x5 BLD a: DNF (56:10.76, mem. 26:00)
5x5 BLD b: DNF (1:04:17.22, mem. 28:30)
For a, missed 3 + centers and 4 central edges. For b, just 2 pairs of central edges swapped. On the bright side, that means both of them were solved 4x4x4's. On the not so bright side, it turned out that I made the exact same mistake twice. When fixing corner parity, I wound up with 2 pairs of central edges to swap, and in both cases I did them wrong, essentially the same way. You're supposed to learn from your mistakes. Well, maybe doing it twice in a row will finally make me learn. For b, almost everything that could go wrong did go wrong - I mismemorized part of it, I made a mistake in execution and realized it several pairs later, and had to backtrack to fix it because I couldn't work out how to fix it without backtracking - just a big mess. So I'm really happy I got as close as I did after all that, despite the awful time.

Fewest moves: 49 moves
2x2x2 block: F' L' D R2 F U R' U'
2x2x3: D L B' D L B'
rest of F2L: z y' U' F U F' U F U' F U F2 U2 F U' F' U F
OLL: y2 F U R U' R' F'
PLL: y' R B' R' B F R' B' F R' B R F2 U
Finally a partial Petrus attempt; forgive me for how bad it is - I'm just starting to learn, so I'm terrible at it.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 22, 2007)

*Gilles van den Peereboom*

*3x3: 14.32 seconds*
Times: (12.63), 13.42, 15.71, (16.73), 13.83

*3x3 OH: 22.50 seconds*
Times: (18.58), 21.72, (23.90), 23.34, 22.44

Maybe I should keep practicing like this and maybe I will get good results (crazy good 3x3 avg   )


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2007)

Very nice results Gilles! If you continue improving like this I will have to nominate you as a possible winner for Worlds


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Arnaud 
I really appreciate it.

But as you can see, I did not solve the BLD cubes.
I might do them tomorrow but I am way too tired to practice the 3x3 BLD seriously.
So I just keep solving 3x3 and I seem to get good results.


----------



## Rama (Sep 23, 2007)

Rama Temmink

3x3 avg: 16.87
16,28	15,70	18,62	12,57	DNF
Very consistant.

3x3 OH avg: 23,92
23,12	23,36	25,27	21,80	32,99
Not bad for 2 weeks of no OH practise.

Crazy times Gilles.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2007)

I am assuming that is 3x3x3_oh Rama?

I just did all the events for this weeks competition. I will post all results soon, but let's start with Fewest Moves. (I did two completely different solves within the hour. I think the second has a lot of room for improvement after the first 18 moves. I think a 1 look last layer should have been possible)

*Fewest Moves*: 38 (D L D2 L' D' L D2, B2 D L R' B2 R L' D B2, F D' F' D', B2 L' B2, U2 D L, B' F L2 B F' D2, U' L' B R U R2)
"All tricks I understand" solution in 38 moves. Inverse scramble.
Last 5 corners (7): D L D2 L' D' L D2
Edge-Cycle inserstion 2 (9): B2 D L R' B2 R L' D B2
3rd Pair (4): F D' F' D'
First 2 Pairs (3): B2 L' B2
Cross Part 2 (3): U2 D L
Edge-Cycle insertion 1 (6): B' F L2 B F' D2
Cross Part 1 (6): U' L' B R U R2

"Regular" solution in 39 moves
2x2x2 (7): L F2 L' F U R' U2
2x2x3 (7): L2 F2 D L' D2 F D
Cross + 3rd Pair (4): L F L F
4th Pair (5): L2 D F' D' F
OLL (6): B L D L' D' B'
PLL (10): U' F U' B2 U F' U' B2 U2 L2

And the rest:
*2x2x2*: 8.96 7.08 (6.89) 8.24 (13.13) = 8.09
*3x3x3*: 31.41 29.55 (26.37) (32.18) 26.86 = 29.27
*3x3x3_oh*: (43.22) (1:05.05) 50.13 48.60 53.47 = 50.73
*4x4x4*: (1:48.66) 1:38.05 1:46.17 (1:26.85) 1:42.82(P) = 1:42.35
*5x5x5*: (2:18.79) 2:46.30 2:50.80 2:52.67 (3:09.50) = 2:49.92
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3x3_bf*: 9:26.70, DNF = 9:26.70
*Square-1*: (1:50.46)(P) (1:09.74) 1:20.09 1:23.28 1:31.12(P) = 1:24.83
*Magic*: 1.61 1.61 (1.55) 2.22 (DNF) = 1.81
*MegaMinx*: (DNF) 4:19.74 4:25.41 4:39.94 (3:57.35) = 4:28.36
*PyraMinx*: 15.03 (20.07) 20.03 (10.89) 15.11 = 16.72


----------



## FrankMorris (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, well I tried to do all of the events, but I could not find my minx, and my pyraminx is busted like a champion. I am really happy with my times on the cubes. 2x2 and 3x3 were decent for me, and the 4x4 and 5x5 were excellent!

2x2
(8.77), 6.39, 6.37, (5.85), 6.83 - 6.53 Average

3x3
15.80, 15.61, (16.46), 13.78, (12.75) - 15.06 Average

3x3 OH
38.33, (37.14), (50.75), 38.18, 38.15 - 38.22 Average (Really good for me!)
4x4
(64.37), 58.40, 55.10, 54.23, (53.86) - 56.01 Average

5x5
1:45.99, (1:49.49), (1:38.65), 1:41.96, 1:43.99 - 1:43.98 Average

2x2 BLD
57.93, 61.46 (Yeah, I've never claimed to be a BLD guy)

3x3 BLD
DNF, 3:21.56 (The second solve worked out well. I'm happy with it)

Square 1
(2:27.86), 1:53.86, (58.52), 1:09.52, 1:40.68 - 1:34.69 Average 
(Talk about rusty)

Magic 
3.71, 3.22, 3.52, (2.68), (3.96) - 3.48 Average (I hate magic)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are extremely impressive averages, Frank!

By the way, Master Magic isn't an event yet...


----------



## FrankMorris (Sep 23, 2007)

Comedy.. Well, I got carried away with the Master Magic. I laugh at myself.


----------



## jeff081692 (Sep 23, 2007)

Jefferson James

2x2x2
Average= 12.32
(7.34), 8.02, 14.45, 14.48, (16.19)

Had alot of time to practice this cube.

4x4x4
Average= 3:13.54
(3:25.97), 3:09.11, 3:20.44, (3:06.29), 3:11.08

Had time to practice this too.

At lunch someone lost a corner piece to my 3x3 couldn't find it anywhere. I got a store bought cube and it sucks so I wont be doing 3x3 for a while.

EDIT:just took corner out of 3x3 and replaced it in diy
3x3
Average=34.73
35.30, (30.38), 35.92, 32.97 (35.97)


----------



## hdskull (Sep 23, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Those are extremely impressive averages, Frank!
> 
> By the way, Master Magic isn't an event yet...



so kal el is frank morris ?


----------



## Erik (Sep 23, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> *MegaMinx*: (DNF) 4:19.74 4:25.41 4:39.94 (3:57.35) = 2:48.36



Err, you calculated that one correct Arnaud?
Good to see you get a 5x5 solve, you should be the master of your method


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2007)

Erik:
Oops, I switched the 2 and 4 while writing it down. Should have been 4:28.36. I don't think I will ever "become the master of my method", but that's okay because neither is Pochmann (regular blind, M2 blind, Clock, Magic?), Fridrich, Petrus or mr. Rubiks himself.

Frank:
Now everyone knows you are superman 
Extremely impressive average on 5x5x5 not one solve above 1:50!
And I like the way your times on 4x4x4 kept going down. Maybe you should have warmed up more or made it an average of 12?
See you in Budapest


----------



## FrankMorris (Sep 23, 2007)

I probably should have started on this forum with my name as my username, but I didn't think about it until more recently. 

Arnaud:

I don't warm up on any of the puzzles before the competition. I know that sometimes I probably should, but I think of it as putting more pressure on myself to get a good time on each solve. In live competition, I feel that pressure, and it can make or break the solve. I am just trying new things to get better at dealing with that pressure. Looking forward to seeing you all in Budapest... I leave on Thursday and I couldn't be more excited. I am tired of work.

Frank Morris


----------



## tim (Sep 23, 2007)

2x2x2 BLD:
Best: 1:06.83
DNF 1:06.83


3x3x3 BLD:
Best: 2:37.02
3:04.72 2:37.02


----------



## vlarsen (Sep 23, 2007)

Victor Larsen

3x3x3 
Average: 50.33
Times: 50.75, 49.65, (60.29), (46.43), 50.51

Well, nothing special.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 150.27
Times: 144.82, 143.81, (124.84), 162.18, (DNF)

I messed up the PLL twice on the last one, and had to redo the f2l. I just got frustrated. Still ridiculously slow.


Square-1
Average: DNF
Times: 474.76, 351.78, Just plain gave up.

This is my first attempt at square-1. I had a lot of trouble turning
it into a cube from the beginning, that took about 4 minutes on each solve. I also have a really crappy square-1 that seriously can't be turned sometimes without a lot of effort.

I need to work on my puzzle collection: 1 way too loose DIY 3x3x3, 1 store bought 3x3x3, and one unturnable square-1.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 23, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Avg: 19.11
Times: (21.88) 19.21 (18.05) 18.32 19.79

*3x3x3 BLD*
1st: 1:45.08
(2nd: DNF)
On the first one I just had to challenge Rafals sub-2 and got away nicely. The second one was a bit trickier I DNFed by two flipped edges (2:12.26), I suppose it was a memo not execution mistake.

*Magic*
Avg: 2.02
Times: 1.93, (2.98), 2.18, 1.96, (1.93)
Three sub-2s is pretty good for me. I just got my Magic repaired at Polish Open.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow Kai, if you continue like this on 3x3x3_bf you might get a top-10 ranking!

You are now 2.5 times faster than you were at the Czech Open (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333bf&regionId=&years=&show=100%2BPersons&single=Single, 3:50.29)


----------



## Jack (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope this isn't too late, it's not midnight yet where I live. 

Megaminx
Average: 2:51.78
Times: 2:47.66, (3:26.58), 2:45.68, 3:02.06, (2:42.55)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2007)

> Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition


 You are not too late


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 24, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Wow Kai, if you continue like this on 3x3x3_bf you might get a top-10 ranking!
> 
> You are now 2.5 times faster than you were at the Czech Open (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333bf&regionId=&years=&show=100%2BPersons&single=Single, 3:50.29)



Thank you Arnaud for believing in me  My problem is getting lot's of DNFs but this is getting better and better. But under pressure is of course always a diffrent issue (like those 2 DNFs at Polish Open) By the way: I've tried Multi BLD at Saturday and must say it is really really fun. I've got 2/3 cubes (the middle one was off by 3 edges) and it took 22 minutes. I'll try that again soon. That BLD time at Czech Open already was a bit slow for me back then  But the 2nd Place I got with it motivated me to practise


----------



## hdskull (Sep 25, 2007)

2x2x2: (9.34), 8.79, 8.72, (7.41), 8.62 => 8.71
3x3x3: 20.58, (25.41), 23.50, (19.45), 20.84 => 21.64
3x3x3 OH: 36.47, 38.54, (42.66), (31.30), 32.89 => 35.97
had an OLL skip.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 27, 2007)

3x3x3
Average: 23.98
Times: (23.48), (27.01), 24.14, 23.99, 23.80

good


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2007)

Same here: 
You are a bit late, but I haven't processed the scores or closed this thread, so I will allow it.


----------

